# Dry ice machine - This should be the best and most useful detailing gadget EVER!!!



## Miracle Detail

Hi guys,

Been waiting for this machine for a very long time, arrives next week, so I'll post up some pics and video of it when it arrives.






And here's a video I made very quickly while testing it out on a BMW engine bay.






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/
3M car care: http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/


----------



## bgm46

Looks nuts!!! Have you tried one or just going for it?


----------



## Miracle Detail

bgm46 said:


> Looks nuts!!! Have you tried one or just going for it?


Im getting it next week, cant wait! Should save a lot of time on those Bentley grills! lol


----------



## bgm46

I take it the ice actually cleans so once you go over it thats it done?


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Looks risky. I use vapour steam on bits like they show in the video and its a treat. I hate those publicity videos - nothing ever works like it "seems" to in a video.

edit . lol just watched it again. That car isn't even dirty. A little sand in the ashtray now blown onto the carpet! Don't like the way it shoots lumps of ice like in the petrol cap.... What are ya thinking? !! LOL


----------



## Hooleygan

How does that work then????


----------



## BRUNBERG

That looks awesome but I bet it's not cheap


----------



## Miracle Detail

Its a Swissvax machine, well sort of...


----------



## Beau Technique

Will be interesting to see your views on this. I can see the use in cleaning hot / cold food vehicles but for actual cleaning dirt off a car?


----------



## Miracle Detail

with special bespoke pellets for detailing use only.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Website here www.polarjet.ch


----------



## trackslag

Intresting!

Nice ding in the drivers door after he opened it up into the unit Doh!


----------



## anthonyh90

That's looks mental. What is the rrp on one of them?


----------



## amiller

I've seen a German swissvax 'detailer' using one on an r8. Looks cool.


----------



## Antbunt

trackslag said:


> Intresting!
> 
> Nice ding in the drivers door after he opened it up into the unit Doh!


Think that was to show it's a soft case and won't damage the car


----------



## mahne

Intriguing! 
I shall watch with interest to see how you get on with it. 
Where does one buy big boxes of dry ice from?


----------



## Miracle Detail

mahne said:


> Intriguing!
> I shall watch with interest to see how you get on with it.
> Where does one buy big boxes of dry ice from?


From Swissvax at the moment, well thats were Im getting mine from, then it will live in a freezer.


----------



## Miracle Detail

amiller said:


> I've seen a German swissvax 'detailer' using one on an r8. Looks cool.


I saw that as well, then the video went missing online... I think this machine will take car detailing to a whole new level for sure.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## TelTel

Miracle Detail said:


> I saw that as well, then the video went missing online... I think this machine will take car detailing to a whole new level for sure.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail.


Looks fantastic Paul, really does. What's your dry ice supplier? only I work in the film industry and maybe able to get you a price on bulk dry ice which is often used at our studios, if it helps at all? PM me if your interested. It would be good to see how and what causes the great effective use of DRY ICE of possibly the use of other products which would be used for that specific area of dirt removal.


----------



## Miracle Detail

TelTel said:


> Looks fantastic Paul, really does. What's your dry ice supplier? only I work in the film industry and maybe able to get you a price on bulk dry ice which is often used at our studios, if it helps at all? PM me if your interested. It would be good to see how and what causes the great effective use of DRY ICE of possibly the use of other products which would be used for that specific area of dirt removal.


Swissvax have designed small detailing pellets specially for the machine, but thanks anyway, much appreciated!


----------



## Scotch

Is there anything that you haven't tried, used, borrowed

Look like a nice little addition to the kit


----------



## Lloydy

Will take it to a new level for you guys with dollars and businesses to run but for me I will leave it there lol the neighbors would think I have lost the plot!

Look forward to seeing the results, looks like it should not be possible though from a machine like that, whoever thought of that is bloody clever


----------



## Strothow

All the rubbish on the dash/cupholders went where?....floor?

Does look good though.


----------



## Gruffs

My guess is the dry ice works like sand blasting but unlike sand, the energy of the impact will cause it to melt turning it into CO2.

Bit of moisture freezing too maybe.

Looks good Paul, I'm very intrigued.


----------



## Reflectology

for the seat runners alone tis a cracker....


----------



## Hoppo32

Lloydy said:


> Will take it to a new level for you guys with dollars and businesses to run but for me I will leave it there lol the neighbors would think I have lost the plot!
> 
> Look forward to seeing the results, looks like it should not be possible though from a machine like that, whoever thought of that is bloody clever


The machines have been around for years even karcher make one, usually in the auto world they are used to strip paint. looks like it's the Swissvax dry ice pellets that are the new idea.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

I'm a bit confused? Where does all the dirt go? Seems like it was just being moved around in the video, so you will still need to get in there with a MF and a vac?


----------



## DrDax

Gruffs said:


> My guess is the dry ice works like sand blasting but unlike sand, the energy of the impact will cause it to melt turning it into CO2.
> 
> Bit of moisture freezing too maybe.
> 
> Looks good Paul, I'm very intrigued.


I agree with gruffs. Simply put, you are powerwashing with solid particles at well below zero, hence at room temp the liquid evaporates.

The particles of dirt will only be moved somewhere else inside the car. Outside should be blown off the car. All those fiddly bits should b quick n easy.

Whitelightning degreaser uses same principle but at higher temp. Liquid under pressure then evaporates at room temp.

Great idea but I bet it has a high cost, purchase and operating cost.

P1000 GB Overcome 2.0.x


----------



## phillipnoke

I just don't get it at all in side car with it crap must fly every where


----------



## MuZiZZle

That looks nifty, but on the interior shots, where does the dirt "go"?


----------



## Miracle Detail

Hoppo32 said:


> The machines have been around for years even karcher make one, usually in the auto world they are used to strip paint. looks like it's the Swissvax dry ice pellets that are the new idea.


The Karcher one has only just come out, and at a cost of £12,000 and £8,000 for a compressor to run it.

This one is far cheaper and designed for detailing high end luxury cars.


----------



## Jack

2:04, sorry sir I don't know how youre door got chipped.

Does look like it could save some time, but do you think the time saved will out weigh the cost?


----------



## wanner69

we produce CO2 as a by product in our process work in which we turn the CO2 gas to a liquid, then to a solid. bulk blocks, pellets, all sizes etc and we probably even supply swissvax. be interesting following this thread.


----------



## Tweak

I'm a little disappointed, I thought it was going to be a fog machine =[
We have dry ice where I work, and apparently some guy wanted to know what it tasted like... I was told he lost part of his face =/


----------



## Shug

Miracle Detail said:


> The Karcher one has only just come out, and at a cost of £12,000 and £8,000 for a compressor to run it.
> 
> This one is far cheaper and designed for detailing high end luxury cars.


8 grand for a compressor? How much cfm does that thing need :doublesho


----------



## Hoppo32

Miracle Detail said:


> The Karcher one has only just come out, and at a cost of £12,000 and £8,000 for a compressor to run it.
> 
> This one is far cheaper and designed for detailing high end luxury cars.


Errr, no it hasnt.











One of those video's is 3 years old the other is 2.
As i said dry ice cleaning machines have been around for years. Just not in detailing.


----------



## dominic84

> As i said dry ice cleaning machines have been around for years. Just not in detailing.


You are 100% correct :thumb:


----------



## james_death

trackslag said:


> Intresting!
> 
> Nice ding in the drivers door after he opened it up into the unit Doh!


Yeah picked up on that...:lol:

So what happens to the interior stuff, hasnt it just shot it off to re settle later...


----------



## Lloydy

Lets wait for the tests to be done, I am sure that will answer our questions


----------



## *MAGIC*

I would like to know where all the dirt goes also.

Whats the real difference between this and a good hoover with all the right attachments?


----------



## deanchilds

Miracle Detail said:


> with special bespoke pellets for detailing use only.


Bespoke ice? Does it come it different flavours?

I'm guessing this is just the next big thing! Wonder if it could cause problems around cracked paint and stone chips on windscreens due to being too cold?

Any one see him whack the door on the machine? :lol:


----------



## Leemack

Is this not a posh AS Tornador ?


----------



## Hoppo32

Showshine said:


> Is this not a posh AS Tornador ?


Thats what i was thinking, what can it do that a Tornador cant?


----------



## Lloydy

Hoppo32 said:


> Thats what i was thinking, what can it do that a Tornador cant?


Make smoke I guess?


----------



## @andrew

For a competitive market, like what detailing is, I think it will give you the edge for a while. I've seen it being used for cleaning the street and it looks good to me.


----------



## jyrkiboy

I've seen similar systems used to remove paint, rubber etc. Made by ColdJet http://www.coldjet.com/en/index.php


----------



## bjarvis2785

looks interesting. Must admit its the first time I've seen this anything like this being used.
As others have said I'd be concerned about where all that dirt is being blasted.

Also, as the dry ice melts would it not leave water spots? Thinking about it, i'm guessing the water drops are too small to leave anything behind?


----------



## jyrkiboy

bjarvis2785 said:


> Also, as the dry ice melts would it not leave water spots? Thinking about it, i'm guessing the water drops are too small to leave anything behind?


Remember that dryice is made CO2 it has no water.


----------



## mbrad_26

*MAGIC* said:


> I would like to know where all the dirt goes also.
> 
> Whats the real difference between this and a good hoover with all the right attachments?


Well they go where everything that has been blast away goes.... Some go to heaven and some go, with the help of our best friend *Gravity *, to earth...meaning down in the car :lol:....so you still need a good hoover.

There are defintly some clear advantages: - no more difrent products, ease of use and seams to be such a power cleaner, no need to wipe after that, just blast away and forget about it, time saver, eco friendly, seems to be all surface friendly






The real question is how expensive it is and how cost efective is it?
Only time can tell.


----------



## desert

shot blasting with ice.......


----------



## charger17

I saw these being used in a detail shop in California back in 2005 or 2006, can't quite remember when, definitely not a new concept. It didn't really get the surface 100% clean, plus it's a painfully slow procedure, could be why it's never replaced traditional cleaning methods. Maybe they've improved it now though


----------



## VZSS250

A great detailer once used to say, follow the KISS principle - Keep It Simple Simon. He is a very polite guy.


----------



## ianFRST

Hoppo32 said:


> Thats what i was thinking, what can it do that a Tornador cant?


offer a touchless wash with no residue by the looks of it!!

i wonder if you can put dry ice into the tornador? :lol:

looks like a decent machine non the less, but another thing that will defo be out of reach of most. i reckon £4k + vat for said machine :lol:


----------



## mx_rab

We use dry ice blasting on an industrial level at wok for cleaning polymer extrusion systems and stenter chains. But we use dry ice granules about 4mm by 3mm diameter and at pressures of 50 Bar upwards dont think il be using it for cleaning my car ha.


----------



## ant_s

Not keen on that idea at all, for the interior your just blowing the dirt around and then will need to hoover up anyway, so sort of defeats the point of it, nothing a APC and mf couldn't do first at a guess.

For the exterior, you blast beads at a cars dirty paintwork? Not going to say it could/would damage paintwork but doesn't sound a good idea to me. I guess if it saves time though must be good for businesses, and the same with snow foam, it's all to look like something special lol.

Even if these were a few hundred quid, I wouldn't get one, yet alone the price of these because there going to be sort of Swissvax.



Miracle Detail said:


> This one is far cheaper and designed for detailing high end luxury cars.


Ooo damn mine isn't high end, so no good for me then


----------



## The_Bouncer

As per James May - "What a lot of c0cking around"

Good luck with this Paul, can't see many having these.


----------



## Dan J

deanchilds said:


> Bespoke ice? Does it come it different flavours?
> 
> Any one see him whack the door on the machine? :lol:


lol slush puppy

yes i noticed him open the door into the machine lol,

im not sold on this, seems a very expensive method for getting the car clean.


----------



## Chufster

The_Bouncer said:


> As per James May - "What a lot of c0cking around"
> 
> Good luck with this Paul, can't see many having these.


I think that is the potential attraction. If your customer has a Veyron and is paying top whack for a detail. They would probably be more impressed with you producing a dry ice machine, than a bottle of flash and a microfibre!


----------



## Dingo2002

Chufster said:


> I think that is the potential attraction. If your customer has a Veyron and is paying top whack for a detail. They would probably be more impressed with you producing a dry ice machine, than a bottle of flash and a microfibre!


Its another one of those bragging rights items.

I can't see how it's any different to a steam cleaner to be honest, although it certainly would add a "cool" factor to your detailing price list :wave:


----------



## scoobyman

used to operate one of these dry ice machine we used to clean parts with them .


----------



## Miracle Detail

Machine is about £2500 roughly, and 25kg of dry ice pellets is about £50.


----------



## nick.s

Whilst I can see the benefits on certain parts of the interior, I can't see it being something (assuming I had the money) I would invest in, even if I won the lottery.

Not because it's not a potentially useful tool, I just don't see it offering value for money. The initial purchase cost is more than some people spend on a car (granted, this is likely to see use in high end marques), storage of the consumables, and the cost of the consumables make it an unattractive purchase in my eyes. 

How far will 25kg of the pellets go?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Cant wait to make some zoom lollies and blow your toes off 
I dont think £2500 is alot for a company to outlay for equipment , detailing isnt exactly a costly trade like most when you add up real world costs of equipment.


----------



## nick.s

Heavenly said:


> Cant wait to make some zoom lollies and blow your toes off
> I dont think £2500 is alot for a company to outlay for equipment , detailing isnt exactly a costly trade like most when you add up real world costs of equipment.


Granted, for a company, it is relatively smallfry.

The company I work for, has a financial controller who would pretty much audit every thing you do to try and find a way for you not to use a staple

How many people could honestly say that this machine would offer tangible benefits for the outlay and ongoing expenditure? If it can genuinely save time and therefore money, then fair play, but in my honest opinion, I don't see it doing so.


----------



## Rundie

nick.s said:


> How many people could honestly say that this machine would offer tangible benefits for the outlay and ongoing expenditure? If it can genuinely save time and therefore money, then fair play, but in my honest opinion, I don't see it doing so.


Alot of things like this seem to appear in the detailing game, expensive gimmics that give the 'professional' look when customers see them. 
Way down the scale but I'm still questioning why I got a snow foam lance thingy, rarely use it now as it just adds time with little or no benefit


----------



## Gleammachine

charger17 said:


> I saw these being used in a detail shop in California back in 2005 or 2006, can't quite remember when, definitely not a new concept. *It didn't really get the surface 100% clean*, plus it's a painfully slow procedure, could be why it's never replaced traditional cleaning methods. Maybe they've improved it now though


Was thinking that in the video I just watched for this, everything seemed to be cleaned to about 85-90%, think the filler cap area still had a lump of mud in.


----------



## Detail My Ride

I'll stick to my hoover and APC for now. I've never had a problem with that combo, certainly not anything that would warrant a £2.5k bit of kit! 

I imagine it also leaves behind a pretty nasty interior smell, as dry ice absolutely stinks!


----------



## David

dry ice machines have been used for a long time, the only new concept now is that swissvax have brought out pellets with their branding on it.

The video doesnt actually sell the product that well as it shows dirt still on parts of the vehicle etc, funny camera angles to make it look perfectly clean.

Also why blast all the crap when you can and probably already do - just vacuum it up, wet vac it and clean the area as per every other car.


----------



## wanner69

what size are the pellets going to be?


----------



## scp-cheshire

Am sure you have done plenty of research.

Hope it brings you more work.


----------



## Miracle Detail

I think some people are missing the whole point of this machine.

1) It will save lots of time.
2) It cleans in the safest way possible, specially engine bays, arches and door/boot shuts and at a microscopic level.
3) Its going to clean those nasty Bentley continental front grills a treat!
4) Perfect for cleaning the various gaps after final polishing, no more washing the car to remove this.
5) Environmentally friendly.

It will be arriving in the next 2 days, so I will be getting lots of video footage of the machine at work cleaning various parts of a vehicle.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## PrestigeChris

Miracle Detail said:


> I think some people are missing the whole point of this machine.
> 
> 1) It will save lots of time.
> 2) It cleans in the safest way possible, specially engine bays, arches and door/boot shuts and at a microscopic level.
> 3) Its going to clean those nasty Bentley continental front grills a treat!
> 4) Perfect for cleaning the various gaps after final polishing, no more washing the car to remove this.
> 5) Environmentally friendly.
> 
> It will be arriving in the next 2 days, so I will be getting lots of video footage of the machine at work cleaning various parts of a vehicle.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail.


at the end of the day if it saves you time that means a quicker turnaround and onto the next one so to speak. Be interesting to see some videos as well!


----------



## Gruffs

I would imagine that the dry ice turns to CO2 immediately on impact as the energy from teh movememtn converts to heat. It then expands and blasts away the dirt using gas pressure. There may even be some very localised freeze-drying too.

Looks good Paul, Looking forward to seeing it working.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Looks like a great idea, will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## tfonseca

In swissvax HQ they have one of these IIRC.

edit: hupps this is in there, isn't it?


----------



## Miracle Detail

tfonseca said:


> In swissvax HQ they have one of these IIRC.
> 
> edit: hupps this is in there, isn't it?


Video taken at Swissvax HQ, machine and pellets available from Swissvax.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Dented door optional extra


----------



## keano

Heavenly said:


> Dented door optional extra


Haha I just thought that!

Clunk!


----------



## Miracle Detail

Here's the Polarjet website - in english -

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...ent=safari&rls=en&biw=1920&bih=1039&prmd=ivns


----------



## Miracle Detail

If you click on Produkte and then Industriegerate you will see more videos/info and one that is most impressive, removing chewing gum off fabric, amazing!!


----------



## Brisa

looks good to me but then im a sucker for gadgets even if they arent all that useful haha 

on a plus side cold drinks always available :lol:


----------



## moosh

What a lot of sh1te, another ridiculous gimmick in the detailing world!

Buy a compressor


----------



## Brisa

That thanks was for being so narrow minded that shows some people are so ignorant to advances in any field!


----------



## moosh

Brisa said:


> That thanks was for being so narrow minded that shows some people are so ignorant to advances in any field!


It may show how niave you are mate, there's no ignorance here and I'm entitled to an opinion as you are. So are you buying one then?


----------



## SteveyG

They use these for cleaning pavements. Building maintenance at my work place hired the karcher one to clean all the paving slabs round the building, but it's very abrasive. Wouldn't go anywhere near my car!!


----------



## rgDetail

Look forward to the video's that Paul posts up - I'm sure they will clear up just how useful the machine will be.


----------



## hutchingsp

Interesting thread!

Maybe I'm a little bit cynical about things like this but I'd be interested to know if Swissvax have actually "invented" something new with their "bespoke" pellets, or if they have simply settled on an already available product that they're happy to put their name to?

Equally I'm afraid I think that Paul's comment that is it "designed for detailing high end luxury cars" rather points to bragging rights for the owners of such cars rather than it being particularly practical.

I guess what I'm saying is that if buying a £2.5k tool bring you £25k's worth of work from people who want to be able to tell people their car was cleaned with dry ice then it's a great investment, I'd simply be interested to know if the end result is significantly better than you'd achieve in similar time with traditional method.

Apologies if I am cynical, I just think detailing has a knack of taking perfectly good commercial products and slapping a different logo on them, jacking the price up threefold and turning them into unobtanium.


----------



## Miracle Detail

This machine and the pellets have been specially designed for DETAILING, NOT cleaning pavements or cleaning buildings!!!!


----------



## Miracle Detail

And if it didnt improve the job and make it easier and quicker, I wouldn't be getting one, its not for bragging rights, its a new machine that will clean things on a microscopic level and without harming the surface.

Check out the video of it removing chewing gum from fabric, people need to think about it and watch the video to see what is it capable of, imagine the safe aspect for one in cleaning engine bays and around badges and front grills etc.


----------



## hutchingsp

Miracle Detail said:


> This machine and the pellets have been specially designed for DETAILING, NOT cleaning pavements or cleaning buildings!!!!


Paul, they might well have been and it does look impressive.

Like I said, I'm very cynical about these things and I'm simply curious how they've been "designed for DETAILING" vs. the manufacturer producing a smaller version of their industrial machines and Swissvax trying out several readily available pellets and choosing one to put their name on. There's a subtle difference.


----------



## Deano

its kinda like a tornador on acid. :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I don't see why everyone is so negative? I'd love one, looks like a great device, assuming it works safely, which of course it will, else it wouldn't have been launched!

Clearly this is a top end toy, but hopefully the concept takes off, and over time cheaper iterations become available, so that we can all afford one 

I'd get one if I were in Paul's position, or any other Detailer in a similar position


----------



## Roswell

Out of interest what does dry ice add that compressed air couldnt achieve ?


----------



## Bulkhead

Miracle Detail said:


> From Swissvax at the moment, well thats were Im getting mine from, then it will live in a freezer.


You may find that dry ice doesn't last long in the freezer. I use a lot of it - use it to store medical samples before transfer into a -80 freezer - and storing it in a -20 freezer (normal household freezer) will result in it evaporating rapidly. Even in a -80 freezer it won't last more than a couple of days. Also, in the UK, delivery is a real PITA. You're at the mercy of the delivery truck and if you're late in the day the 10kg bags may have lost over 50% of the product. Not wanting to put a downer on things but frozen CO2 is tricky to keep frozen!


----------



## mejinks

Im not convinced....


----------



## Keir

Lets see your video then.


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to reading about the OP's thoughts on this and seeing the video(s).

While it might be out of the hobbiest price range, that does not stop it being an intriguing cleaning method.


----------



## recon1

just had a quote for the machine €5900


----------



## Miracle Detail

recon1 said:


> just had a quote for the machine €5900


Wow, didn't know it cost that.


----------



## Dingo2002

RussZS said:


> I'd get one if I were in Paul's position, or any other Detailer in a similar position


I have to admit that despite being dubious about the additional benefits it brings if I was in Paul's position it'd be something i'd consider investing in.



Roswell said:


> Out of interest what does dry ice add that compressed air couldnt achieve ?


I think the concept is that on contact with a solid surface the frozen c02 gas expands at a very high velocity making removal of stubborn deposits easier.

For the home detailer it's something that can be achieved on a lesser scale with compressed air (canned air perhaps) or a steam cleaner though you would of course need to wipe away the water afterwards which leads to the issue of grit across paint.

Im not convinced its the best gadget ever but it's definitely the "coolest".......... i'll get my coat!


----------



## Planet Man

Looks like an impressive piece of GAJ.

I would imagine better for exterior areas and shuts of the car, if it does work in a real life situation with ground in dirt & grime. I have to say I am not convinced by the 'carefully positioned, clearly fake' dirt on the video

Will watch with interest:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man

Miracle Detail said:


> And if it didnt improve the job and make it easier and quicker, I wouldn't be getting one, its not for bragging rights, its a new machine that will clean things on a microscopic level and without harming the surface.
> 
> Check out the video of it removing chewing gum from fabric, people need to think about it and watch the video to see what is it capable of, imagine the safe aspect for one in cleaning engine bays and around badges and front grills etc.


To be fair, the bit in the Video around the badge also impressed me. They can be tricky beggers to clean between at the best of times:thumb:

As I said, I think it will speed many aspects of the detailing process up if it is up to the job.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Polarjet machine arrived today, along with an air regulator, eye protection, eye defenders, protective gloves, ice shovel, industrial air line hose and connections.

Had a quick play with the machine this evening on a few dirty wheels and panels, came up a treat! Far quicker method of cleaning than usual, it can clean a wheel in under a minute! 

Need to play around a lot more with this, but I can its potential in cleaning areas which can be a mission to clean perfectly and this will clean it in seconds and without harming the surface at all!

Can't wait to try it on some door shuts and interior now. I have left my interior on my car to get dirty for a couple of weeks now, so we shall see what the Polarjet can do on my interior, I might even spill some Red bull in the air vents to see if it can shift that! lol

I lot more testing to do, but very impressed by the results so far.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Hoppo32

So apart from costing roughly £5220 (converted from euros) you need a pretty decent compressor as well?
This is starting to get very pricey


----------



## hutchingsp

Where does the dirt go, particularly on an interior?


----------



## Miracle Detail

Couple of pictures of a BMW wheel I cleaned with the dry ice with pretty badly baked on brake dust, cleaned it in seconds.

Before 








After 









This could be the future of the waterless wash process as well, I will see if i can clean my car with this inside my unit....


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

intresting would this remove the need for claying


----------



## Miracle Detail

DAZ MCGUINNESS said:


> intresting would this remove the need for claying


Not sure, Im yet to test it to remove various contaminants, im sure it remove some, but not sure it will remove all of them.

I did clean the stainless steel exhaust earlier with it as well, came up very nice, and I know its very good cleaning plastics as well, there are endless possibilities the more I think about it.

This will also come in very handy for after heavy machine polishing when all the dust gets in all the door shuts, petrol cap and under the bonnet shuts.

Re; questions regarding where the dirt goes, I've been told that the dirt will just be ejected into the atmosphere.


----------



## Chicane

hutchingsp said:


> Where does the dirt go, particularly on an interior?


yea i'd like to know this too, that centre console full of ash just looked like it was getting blown around!

edit- just saw above post ^


----------



## dwmc

just how safe is this on paintwork ? i bet not very 

i know its fine on plastics , rubber and metals just as exhaust but paintwork , think it`s asking for trouble , 

wheres all the brake dust going once done ? sweaky breaks and risk of damaging discs perhaps ?? 

as for the dust on interior plastics / vents / rubbers ect going into the atmosphere well it`s gotta land somewhere . 

it might save you time but don`t you charge by the hour anyway :wall: 

please don`t take my comments the wrong way but can`t see what benefit your going to get from using this best and most usefull detailing gadget EVER


----------



## BAXRY

Might be a sucking eggs type statement but you can never be to safe.

Be carful how you store your dry ice as it gives off carbon dioxide and can easily kill in the quantities you will be dealing with. 

:thumb: safety first. 

Barry.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Its perfectly fine on paintwork.


----------



## Miracle Detail

BAXRY said:


> Might be a sucking eggs type statement but you can never be to safe.
> 
> Be carful how you store your dry ice as it gives off carbon dioxide and can easily kill in the quantities you will be dealing with.
> 
> :thumb: safety first.
> 
> Barry.


Most definitely!! 

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## gally

I'm still sceptical but fire away Paul! 

Oh and google "Photoscape" use the batch editor to resize your pictures for your write ups. 

Strange that this forum doesn't resize them automatically though!


----------



## TubbyTwo

Love the way he opens the car door into the ice machine at 2:05 lol


----------



## Nanoman

I'm loving all the people giving advice to *one of the world's top master detailers*. Make's me LoL.

It's a very strange/unusual/interesting machine which does a job very differently and needs to thoroughly tested.

The fact Paul has detailed some of rarest cars on the planet puts my mind at ease enough to trust his judgement and experience on this one - not that I'll ever be spending the money on one of these badboys.


----------



## Leodhasach

^ What he said. I'm unlikely to ever be in a position to purchase one at least, but I'm watching this with interest. After all, _somebody_ needs to try new equipment and techniques...how else do things move forward?


----------



## Dingo2002

Miracle Detail said:


> Re; questions regarding where the dirt goes, I've been told that the dirt will just be ejected into the atmosphere.


That suggests that the dirt is blown off the panel etc and into the air. Which i guess if you're inside the car is the same as moving dust around, but then i suppose if you are getting it out of stubborn to reach places and moving it to somewhere it can be vacuumed out that's a good thing.

And the results on the wheels look impressive.


----------



## Ingo

I want one!!!


----------



## ivor

with respect to the CO2 why not buy a couple of cylinders of it and a plumbers pipe freeze bag and just fuse that I used to use it occasionally when i could not isolate a pipe oh and halloween throw a block down the toilet looks cool in a cheesy way


----------



## Hoppo32

grantwils said:


> I'm loving all the people giving advice to *one of the world's top master detailers*. Make's me LoL.


Just because Paul is one of the worlds best detailers doesnt make him one of the best dry ice users. He's only just got the machine and will be feeling his way around with it just as anyone else would be doing.
Most of the advice i've seen offered has been on storing the pellets or safety aspects from people that have worked with dry ice before (in whatever form)

Personally i'm slightly intrigued by it and look forward to the video's. Would love to see a full underbody and chassis clean as i reckon it could be really usefull there.


----------



## nicky2727

Anthony from DETAIL Has a similar dry ice setup that was made for him by a cryogenic company in the midlands that he's been using for a couple of years but i do know that it only gets used for particular job's he also use's one of the craziest steamers i ever seen .


----------



## Miracle Detail

This thing is crazy, cleans anything and everything and perfectly with no chemicals or water, or anything to clear up!


----------



## SiliconS

Seems too good to be true!
Any chance of a genuine video of it in action?
Would it clean oil from engine bay components? Presumably there's a limit to the thickness of contamination layer that it'd remove.


----------



## BAXRY

Miracle Detail said:


> This thing is crazy, cleans anything and everything and perfectly with no chemicals or water, or anything to clear up!


Sounds almost to good to be true :thumb: could be the future. I wonder how the co2 acts on delicate plastics like header tanks and washer bottles, sudden harsh drop in temp like that could cause cracking maybe? Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Miracle Detail

50KG of pellets arrive today, so will get some video footage over the next few days for you all.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Guest

nicky2727 said:


> Anthony from DETAIL Has a similar dry ice setup that was made for him by a cryogenic company in the midlands that he's been using for a couple of years but i do know that it only gets used for particular job's he also use's one of the craziest steamers i ever seen .


Yes we've been using DI cleaning for about 2 1/2 years and have to be honest there is not many application's it can't do.
We've done everything from Leather to the inside or gearboxes ,Because DETAIL work alot on pre WW2 vehicles our Dry Ice option for Detailing them is the only way to go for us mainly because of the high build up of grease's/oils and how delicate the componants can be on old vehicles.

Most of the DI Detailing can be done with a micro pellet but we have been known to use pellets from 3mm to 9mm .

DI Cleaning has been around for a very long time I think Anthony first spotted it being used by a cryogenic company that were cleaning parts for a nuclear submarine about 15 years ago.

I'm sure Miracle Detail will post on there findings of what can/cannot be done or the effect it has on certain materals after time with DI system Have fun Miracle .

Kind Regards

Saffron
www.detailstudio.co.uk


----------



## Miracle Detail

Just got a price for a compressor to run the Polarjet, at least £5k for the compressor and drier. Plus 28kg of pellets is £55.
:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Miracle Detail said:


> Just got a price for a compressor to run the Polarjet, at least £5k for the compressor and drier. Plus 28kg of pellets is £55.
> :doublesho:doublesho


Ah that's a result then, only 1 detail and it's all paid for


----------



## Hoppo32

Heavenly said:


> Ah that's a result then, only 1 detail and it's all paid for


LMFAO :lol: 
You owe me a new laptop, i just sprayed it with Orangina when i read that.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Hoppo32 said:


> LMFAO :lol:
> You owe me a new laptop, i just sprayed it with Orangina when i read that.


With my detail I shall be buying an ice cube tray and a catapult


----------



## woodys

Great gadget and interesting thread,way out of my toy list so guess i`ll stick to ice in my drink if we ever see summer again?....if not it`ll be on my windscreen soon enough when winter returns.:lol:


----------



## R0B

Heavenly said:


> Ah that's a result then, only 1 detail and it's all paid for


lol'd at that Marc.

I'm interested in the results from some usage of this Paul and whilst i feel that price wise its out of reach for most it seems to have a place werein it will produce great results that can be a pain to get with conventional methods.

Whether its a nescessity in detailing i would doubt BUT if it is a viable piece of equipment in YOUR detailing armoury and you have the funds then why not as it has a wow factor for clients and will save you time by the look of things.

Await some video footage of you in action with it Paul with interest .


----------



## ianFRST

Heavenly said:


> Ah that's a result then, only 1 detail and it's all paid for


with some change left over too  :lol::thumb:

VIDEOS ASAP!!


----------



## Miracle Detail

Heavenly said:


> With my detail I shall be buying an ice cube tray and a catapult


Come over and your see how good it is!


----------



## Miracle Detail

Does engine bays a dream, no mess, and no water, same on interior, door shuts, air vents, boot/door shuts.


----------



## Mick

Miracle Detail said:


> Does engine bays a dream, no mess, and no water, same on interior, door shuts, air vents, boot/door shuts.


mon'

get the videos/pics out.

befores/after at least. im not roadtripping to see it in person :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

That's fantastic. The only thing that if the neighbors saw me cleaning my car car with dry ice they think i've finally lost the plot:lol:.


----------



## Aeroandy

Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Here you go, a short video of the Polarjet in action






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

what an amazing machine! It seems to clean really great with no work effort. 

congrats for your purchase


----------



## alan hanson

now thats impressive, you would never be able to clean an engine bay so thoroughly like that and so easily, 

can it make mr frosties? i so miss that machine as a kid


----------



## Miracle Detail

alan hanson said:


> now thats impressive, you would never be able to clean an engine bay so thoroughly like that and so easily,
> 
> can it make mr frosties? i so miss that machine as a kid


Its an amazing piece of kit, I've got so many engine details to do now.

Will do some more videos soon!

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail

Video added to first post, but here it is again if anyone missed it!! -






Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## CraigQQ

Heavenly said:


> With my detail I shall be buying an ice cube tray and a catapult


i can't even afford that... ill have to settle for scraping the inside of the freezer and a rubber band round 2 pencils for a catapult


----------



## The_Bouncer

impressive stuff 

Has it cut the detail time down by much ?


----------



## Miracle Detail

The_Bouncer said:


> impressive stuff
> 
> Has it cut the detail time down by much ?


Massively! It can do an engine bay in about ten minutes or so, and with no risk at all.


----------



## Obsessed Merc

Great concept.

Just wondered how you store the dry ice though? 

Do you have to buy a special ultra low temp freezer as well ?

Mark


----------



## cwspellowe

I need it in my life!


----------



## dmuk

*Dry Ice Paintwork Cleaning*

Having searched the internet and YouTube for this technology and relevant equipment it seems the main issue for vehicle use is the size of dry ice granules combined with the air pressure.

The equipment is used very successfully for a wide range of blast cleaning from stripping paint, concrete and solid tar from various surfaces to effectively and gently cleaning smoke damage from soft wood and rare vintage books without any damage to any surface.

There is a company in the States who have experience with this equipment on vehicles and have a number of videos on Youtube including paintwork on a Carrera GT
http://www.youtube.com/user/CryoDetail

Their website is here
http://cryodetail.tunersmall.com/

A large commercial unit (Aero 80) costs $5750 (£3650 / Euro4400) but a smaller and more cost effective unit (MicroClean) is available from this manufacturer that can be bench or trolley mounted
http://www.coldjet.com/en/index.php

The UK distributor will calibrate the equipment specifically for vehicle use so it could be safely used for underside and engine as well as paintwork and interiors
http://www.cryogenesis.co.uk/


----------



## Panther

Looks a little dangerous for delicate paintwork. I wouldnt put that near anything more expensive than a robin reliant....


----------



## MarkSmith

Panther said:


> Looks a little dangerous for delicate paintwork. I wouldnt put that near anything more expensive than a robin reliant....


Would it not blow a Robin Reliant over though ???? :lol:


----------



## alan hanson

pretty sure if it wasnt safe he wouldnt be using it and we're not talking your average detailer here either.


----------



## Panther

MarkSmith said:


> Would it not blow a Robin Reliant over though ???? :lol:


Lol, possibly.



alan hanson said:


> pretty sure if it wasnt safe he wouldnt be using it and we're not talking your average detailer here either.


No comment.....


----------



## Exotica

Who dragged this thread up? Another hyped up product that went quiet.


----------



## Panther

dmuk said:


> Having searched the internet and YouTube for this technology and relevant equipment it seems the main issue for vehicle use is the size of dry ice granules combined with the air pressure.
> 
> The equipment is used very successfully for a wide range of blast cleaning from stripping paint, concrete and solid tar from various surfaces to effectively and gently cleaning smoke damage from soft wood and rare vintage books without any damage to any surface.
> 
> There is a company in the States who have experience with this equipment on vehicles and have a number of videos on Youtube including paintwork on a Carrera GT
> http://www.youtube.com/user/CryoDetail
> 
> Their website is here
> http://cryodetail.tunersmall.com/
> 
> A large commercial unit (Aero 80) costs $5750 (£3650 / Euro4400) but a smaller and more cost effective unit (MicroClean) is available from this manufacturer that can be bench or trolley mounted
> http://www.coldjet.com/en/index.php
> 
> The UK distributor will calibrate the equipment specifically for vehicle use so it could be safely used for underside and engine as well as paintwork and interiors
> http://www.cryogenesis.co.uk/


^^ Blame it on him


----------



## dominic84

Blame it on that spammer and his infomercial forum post, more like.


----------



## markamo

Panther said:


> ^^ Blame it on him


:lol::lol: would not want to be in the dock with you:lol::lol:


----------



## dmuk

It can quickly get thick polyurethane off this Harley without harming the chrome or paint






Thread might be worth revisiting because Paul Dalton believes the technology is worth using. Paul says this technology could revolutionise detailing and maybe he is busy using and evaluating the equipment so he hasn't yet posted a new comment on here or a new video on YouTube but if his initial dry ice video and enthusiasm are anything to go by, we will get a response and more videos eventually or he will let us know that his experience didn't live up to the 'hype'.

If a more cost effective solution is found and Paul endorses the technology after completing his trials, we might see other professionals making the investment and eventually we might all be able to find something that is realistic and affordable to the amateur detailer instead of the ridiculously overpriced new Swissvax offering.


----------



## dominic84

> Thread might be worth revisiting because Paul Dalton believes the technology is worth using. Paul says this technology could revolutionise detailing and maybe he is busy using and evaluating the equipment so he hasn't yet posted a new comment on here or a new video on YouTube but if his initial dry ice video and enthusiasm are anything to go by, we will get a response and more videos eventually or he will let us know that his experience didn't live up to the 'hype'.
> 
> If a more cost effective solution is found and Paul endorses the technology after completing his trials, we might see other professionals making the investment and eventually we might all be able to find something that is realistic and affordable to the amateur detailer instead of the ridiculously overpriced new Swissvax offering.


Quite a few people have tried this 'technology', and the reason that it isn't more widely adopted is primarily due to pratical limitations i.e. storing 'dry ice' etc, not financial implications. That, and the fact that is an uneccessary gimmick.

So I don't think anyone is actually waiting on the word of one self-styled master car cleaner before rushing out to buy this wonder system. If it was really any good, people would already be using it.

But all that aside, what is your connection to this? Are you from a company that makes this equipment? You seem to have made a couple of strange first posts.


----------



## dmuk

Many thanks for your update dominic84.

Your comments regarding dry ice storage could perhaps be overcome if a local supplier could be sourced and they were prepared to supply the product in relatively small quantities and in the correct granule size. Of course, this may be impossible depending on geographic location and therefore render the technology and equipment unusable regardless of its fitness for purpose.

I browse a number of forums without registering but I am particularly interested in this technology after reading Paul Dalton's very enthusiastic comments that such equipment could revolutionise the industry and I subsequently researched the matter further on the internet.

It appears there are a relatively small number of professional detailers both here in the UK and internationally using this technology and I have been unable to find any direct comparison with other vehicle cleaning methods, techniques and products. Do you agree that it would possibly conclude this debate one way or another if someone was to independently and impartially detail part of a heavily soiled engine and vehicle underside with dry ice and the other sections with traditional cleaning methods and established products for a video or photographic comparison?

Many questions have already been answered intelligently within this thread and on other forums but it seems some time has lapsed since the matter was initially raised and, apart from a brief introduction video, there has been no trial and experience updates that would perhaps allow active consideration of adopting the technology or otherwise.

After many years of browsing this and other forums, I therefore decided to register and post an enquiry along with my research results in the hope that I would receive a mature and appropriate answer from a fellow detailing enthusiast or detailing professional who may have recent practical experience of the technology and advise me and other forum members accordingly.

Your comment regarding my posts as 'strange' is noted and I would grateful if you could please let the forum know what would be considered as 'normal' first posts so new Members can refrain from making the same mistake.

For clarification, I have no commercial or other connection nor association with any organisation or any individual in any industry other than the professional saturation diving and property sectors. With 25 years experience working offshore throughout the world and a successful extended property portfolio, I am financially independent and have absolutely no interest whatsoever in any individual, company or product other than those that can enhance my lifestyle or hobbies, which includes amateur detailing my own cars.


----------



## Gruffs

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

For your reference, the usual first post is in here;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

It usually goes along the lines of

"Hi, my names Gruffs and I'm a Gravedigger, digging graves in .................wait for it.................Gravesend. I want to know which wax is best for a *insert generic colour here* car".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aside from that, i can see how this would work and would be very useful for lots of industries besides detailing. But, for a small outfit, the economies of scale and logistics are going to be difficult.

However, if the bigger outfits were to become distributors as well as users, then the network could get bigger and the tech more accessible.

I honestly wonder how we are not still wearing animal hides and wandering around throwing sticks at deer in this country.


----------



## Ashtra

seen them been used at the nec years ago, always wanted 1. superb bit of kit


----------



## banditbarron

His forum name funnily enough could stand for

Dryice Machines UK


----------



## dmuk

Thank you for replying Gruffs.
Your concept of a professional detailer network offering dry ice consumables is inspired and I believe this is the first time such an idea has been suggested. Many detailers offer product lines as well as detailing services so this could be an additional income stream while making the tech more accessible as you suggest. I also agree that progress is often opposed without genuine justification.

Your personal experience comments are appreciated Ashtra.
With reference to previous posts within this thread and on other forums, it appears those who have witnessed the technology in use or have direct experience of using the equipment personally are highly enthusiastic but a few who have neither personally seen or experienced the technology seem strangely opposed.

I've sent Paul Dalton a message respectfully requesting a trial and experience update as I'm reluctant to pull the trigger on my next toy until I'm fully satisfied it works as described and I can actually use it without too much inconvenience obtaining the consumables. Many thanks again Gruffs and Ashtra for your mature and helpful posts that are not biased for or against the topic or thread originator - Diving Manager UK.


----------



## Panther

Ok dmuk. After reading your posts from start to finish, i now feel that you are entitled to an actual response with some form of gravity. 

The machine in question does look very good for getting rid of dirt and grime from engine bays, under wheel arches and other filthy areas of the car that get less attention than others. But, from the look of the video with the plasti-coated motorcycle, i think that this kit would not only cost the earth, but would also be limited in its use. 

I would be more than happy to bring a VERY muccy car to a neutral location for a 50/50 test. This test would consist of a timed session, to see what percentage of the engine bay/wheel arch can be cleaned and what standard of "clean" each has achieved. I would dare to say that the method i use to detail any part of a grubby car would be not only hard to beat time wise, but also very hard to beat cost wise. As to the logistics of the afore mentioned product, i believe that this would not be an issue if the cost wasnt. 

If the company are selling this machine at anything over £500, it would be near impossible to ask any independant detailer to purchase it, and also what is the cost of the dry ice? How long does it last? You say its difficult to store? How difficult?

I could possibly understand a en-masse car wash (like the polish chaps near me) purchasing one, and offering it as a bespoke and rare service, and im sure they could make a bit of money off it, but thats in a static unit with cars being scrat.... i mean washed, at a rate of around 80-150 a day!

I think its time for some hard figures in this thread (apologies if i have missed them).


----------



## The Cueball

I know my AS tornador uses some chemicals... but it basically does the same thing (by the looks of it) and none of the faffing about....

:thumb:


----------



## Shug

Gruffs said:


> I honestly wonder how we are not still wearing animal hides and wandering around throwing sticks at deer in this country.


You've clearly not been to dundee....


----------



## Stomper

Shug said:


> You've clearly not been to dundee....


Heheheh 
ROFL .:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Thats not fair , they even got electric up there now . Well so ive heard , might just be a rumour started by them ...


----------

